# Why does a church picnic need a magic show??



## empressaja (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, it is for the kids.erplexed Um okay smh. That is the message you want to pour into our children? 

My home church is having a 15th anniversary picnic and one of the activities for the 3-10 yr olds is a magic show. This just really takes the cake for me.
last year it was the Fall festival that looked just like Halloween, then Christmas with a tree and Santa and now a picnic with a magic show. 

Am I overreacting? or does this look like conforming to the world to you ladies too?


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 25, 2011)

It doesn't. 

Deuteronomy 18: 9-13

When you enter the land the LORD your God is giving you, do not learn to imitate the detestable ways of the nations there. Let no one be found among you who sacrifices their son or daughter in the fire, who practices divination or sorcery, interprets omens, engages in witchcraft, or casts spells, or who is a medium or spiritist or who consults the dead. Anyone who does these things is detestable to the LORD; because of these same detestable practices the LORD your God will drive out those nations before you. You must be blameless before the LORD your God.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Sep 25, 2011)

........................................


----------



## empressaja (Sep 25, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> I would be disturbed that people are legitimately thinking this is ok. I notice a lot of churches celebrate Halloween and Christmas like its not a big deal. I would possibly consider finding a new church, but its hard these days that actually don't celebrate Christmas, etc.





I have tried to stick it out there has been major changes in the leadership in the last 3 years.  I thought that things would settle a bit. Unfortunately that isn't the case. I have decided to move on, it is hurtful to see something that was once thriving change so much. I know that these things happen however it doesn't change that it is hard to watch..

Thank you ladies I appreciate your responses.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2011)

empressaja said:


> I have tried to stick it out there has been major changes in the leadership in the last 3 years.  I thought that things would settle a bit. Unfortunately that isn't the case. I have decided to move on, it is hurtful to see something that was once thriving change so much. I know that these things happen however it doesn't change that it is hard to watch..
> 
> Thank you ladies I appreciate your responses.


Before you move on, share with your pastor(s) how you feel and what you expect of the leaders of that church...they need to be examples of Jesus Christ.  Do your part, even if they don't receive what you have to say...you will be free from hurt.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2011)

empressaja said:


> I have tried to stick it out there has been major changes in the leadership in the last 3 years.  I thought that things would settle a bit. Unfortunately that isn't the case. I have decided to move on, it is hurtful to see something that was once thriving change so much. I know that these things happen however it doesn't change that it is hard to watch..
> 
> Thank you ladies I appreciate your responses.



I wish you the best in this.  It's very hard to make a decision like this, especially for those with a faithful heart which is what you have.   You've demonstrated much faithfulness by staying as long as you have. 

The Lord will lead and guide you in this.   Just don't leave without showing your Pastors your love.   Choose to abort the feelings of frustration and anger and just forgive them and let it go and allow God to 'change' their hearts and to follow His wisdom in matters of Church affairs. 

Many times Churches resort to these activities because they are only thinking of making things 'fun' for the children, not knowing what else to do.    Children DO need to have some form of entertainment coming from a Church environment, otherwise they'll go to the 'world' seeking it from them.     

As Christians, we have a wonderful time in the Lord, but the world has a way of luring our children's attention and leading them to think their fun is far better when it is not so.  

Perhaps you can suggest and even initiate some fun activities which do not involve the world yet the children will enjoy far better.   There are so many, many options out there for Chrisitans which are not leading them into sin or the corruption of their souls.   I thank God for showing them to you.  

And Loved One... prepare your heart to be in prayer for every single Church that you are lead to be a part of.... it's not what's 'there' but what's coming in... Pray without ceasing.      Because the enemy is on the prowl and on his game to put the leaders of God into shame. 

Renounce what youj may see and just Pray


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Alot of churches do things because they see other people doing it. They dont research the origin of nothing and then stick God's name on it. 98% of holidays have a pagan background to it.....I used to loovvee Christmas until i researched it and seen how wicked it was and where it came from. It was hundreds of years before Christ even came..It was for the worship of false gods. The mistletoe was a pagan ritual sign for fertility..the "tree" was worship by the pagans because they thought it symbolized life. the exchanging of gifts came from them giving their gods gifts. This information isnt hidden either..you can google origin of Christmas and it will pop right up. Dont let me get on Easter:.. The leaders of these churches are no longer seeking God and being led of the Spirit but they are just conforming to people around them



Jynlnd13 said:


> I would be disturbed that people are legitimately thinking this is ok. I notice a lot of churches celebrate Halloween and Christmas like its not a big deal. I would possibly consider finding a new church, but its hard these days that actually don't celebrate Christmas, etc.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you all saying that you do not celebrate Christmas at all?  If you do, do you attend your services on that day and later exchange gifts with family and friends?


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 2, 2011)

...............................


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont celebrate Christmas at all. That day is a regular day to me. If i want to buy someone a gift I have all year to do it, i dont have to wait until then....



Guitarhero said:


> Are you all saying that you do not celebrate Christmas at all? If you do, do you attend your services on that day and later exchange gifts with family and friends?


----------



## empressaja (Oct 3, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Are you all saying that you do not celebrate Christmas at all?  If you do, do you attend your services on that day and later exchange gifts with family and friends?




I celebrate Christmas, but not in a commercial way. There is no Santa Reindeer and all that.  Just Jesus's birth even though it wasn't on that day specifically.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 3, 2011)

empressaja said:


> I celebrate Christmas, but not in a commercial way. There is no Santa Reindeer and all that.  Just Jesus's birth even though it wasn't on that day specifically.



Jynlnd13, Alicialynn86, empressaja,

Did any of you grow up in a family that celebrated Christmas in the traditional/commercial way as in exchanging gifts with family and friends?  If so, how did you transition out of celebrating Christmas in that way?

The reason I ask is because my immediate family celebrates Christmas every year where we give each other presents. My father tries to make it about Jesus by reading the birth of Jesus story, but to me, I see Christmas as just another day too after reading about the history of this holiday and other holidays.  I've been feeling this way for a few years now. I know it was cause a big upset to my father if I decide not to celebrate Christmas the traditional way.  He's the only one that would be upset. My brother has had the same feelings as me too.  My mom, she really doesn't care if she gets a present or not for Christmas which I can understand why. I don't care if I get a present either.

So I'm just wondering if your family and friends still celebrate it, how do you keep yourself out of the traditional celebration of Christmas?


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 3, 2011)

empressaja said:


> Am I overreacting? or does this look like conforming to the world to you ladies too?



empressaja,

I do not think you are overreacting. I believe having a magic show at a church picnic is conforming to the way of the world. There is nothing uplifting to God about performing a magic show.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 3, 2011)

My family still celebrates it.As a child, we always celebrated it. Im talking about Santa on the roof, yard decked with lights..the whole nine yards. They thought I had joined an occult when I told them I dont celebrate it anymore (aboyt 4 yrs ago). I do see my family on Christmas because thats like the only time of the year i can see all my family together in one place. But I dont give or accept gifts or engage in the christmas festivities. And when I go, God always open up a door for me to witness to them as well. 

I didnt really transition per say.As soon as I found out the origin, i dropped it. I told my family about the research and that was it. My family made fun of me, but I didnt care...I wanted to be pleasing to God.But my mom seen how serious i was and it sparked her curiousity and she doesnt do all the Christmas stuff either.


We need to be giving thanks for Jesus birth EVERYDAY, through our lifestyles, not just one day of the year. but its a tradition of men, and people try to make it a commandement of God, and its not. Jesus disciples nor any apostel celebrated the birth of Jesus on a particular day....so why did we???



Poohbear said:


> @Jynlnd13, @Alicialynn86, @empressaja,
> 
> Did any of you grow up in a family that celebrated Christmas in the traditional/commercial way as in exchanging gifts with family and friends? If so, how did you transition out of celebrating Christmas in that way?
> 
> ...


----------



## empressaja (Oct 3, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @Jynlnd13, @Alicialynn86, @empressaja,
> 
> Did any of you grow up in a family that celebrated Christmas in the traditional/commercial way as in exchanging gifts with family and friends?  If so, how did you transition out of celebrating Christmas in that way?
> 
> ...



We never celebrated Christmas with the Santa  commercialized theme. If there were gifts they were only for kids mainly because the whole family was together we all live very spread out.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 3, 2011)

.............................


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 4, 2011)

@ Jynlnd13

I pray that you are fully and completely recovered from your surgery and that their wil lbe no backlash in Jesus name.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 4, 2011)

..........................


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> * I had literally just woken up from surgery about 2 hours after I wrote this and the anesthesia was still wearing off. I'm surprised i was about to post all that,lol! I guess this auto word thing comes in handy sometimes.*



Jynlnd13...  Precious one, I'm joining you and the others in prayer for your total and complete healing in Jesus Name who by His stripes you are healed. 

God bless you and I mean this far beyond words....


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 5, 2011)

..............................


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 8, 2011)

I do not celebrate Christmas in the traditional sense, we do have dinner with my family. I do not get a tree or do any of the traditional things at all, but we do sit down to dinner together. I do decorate my house for the season. I do not have santa and all the crap but I love the colors of the season and i love the holiday very much. i don't like the other stuff that comes with it.  Christmas is now the best time to reach people, generally people are kinder more open to talk about Christ. So I do not treat it like any old day. I do think most of the world think its a special holiday and its fine with me, Because I do enjoy it. I bake banna and zucchini bread and give it out to my pastor and people I know and meet and friends, it is the only time of the year that i do it and they look forward to it. it is also a great time to do something for someone else. not that you can't do it all year but Christmas, for some odd reason people seem to need it most.  so yeah I get my blanket an hot chocolate and sit on the sofa and watched old movies and scrooge and all that jazz and enjoy the holiday, i know all the history of it but it is still a great opportunity to do something else for someone else a complete stranger and it be warmly accepted.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2011)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Thank-you Shimmie
> 
> You always know the best things to say! I apperciate your kind words. I thank each and everyone of you for your thoughts a.d prayers. It turns out they did the surgery wrong, so they want to redo it again. I'm not fully recoveredfrom the first time and I don't think I or my body can handle the anesthesia again so soon. I ask for your continued thoughts and prayers.
> 
> God bless you ladies



Hi Loved One... Be confident, there shall be no more errors done to your body, for it is indeed the Temple of God and it shall be treated as such by any doctor who comes to treat you.   

And you being a child of God ...INDEED you are ... they are not allowed to  touch God's annointed, in any error and neither are they allowed to do you no harm.   

In Jesus' Name,   Amen and Amen.


----------

